# 13 Phobias Step 1



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

No, I can not desplay all of your worst fears, but I can try. I would like to devide my home into sections. In each section will be at least 1 of the 13 most common phobias. First, I need a list of common phobias which I would have at least a remote chance of pulling off. Actualy pulling it off can be worried about later. This is a large project but I'm going to be doing over years.

I'll probably kill this thread once I get enough ideas.

Proposed ideas: 
Fear of Spiders
Fear of Snakes
Fear of Heights
Fear of Dogs
Fear of Storms
Fear of Injections or Medical Needles
Fear of Germs
Fear of Clowns
Fear of Enclosed Spaces
Fear of the Darks
Fear of the Number 13
Fear of the Dead or decayed

Any ideas?


----------



## Not-so-sunny-lane (Jan 31, 2009)

The Burger King "King" creeps me out!


----------



## Mr._Skellington (Jan 10, 2010)

Fear of suffocating?


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

Lane, that certainly is interesting but I think your the only person who suffers from that.

Mr. Skeleton, If I did that I would get arrested and have a massive case of remorse. Now, I could put them in a vacuum chamber, that would work (and I would love to have a vacuum chamber) but one of that size is just not possible without using thousands of dollors. I'm not willing to spend that much no matter how much fun that would be.


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

Come on just need a few more.


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

how about the fear of freezing or fear of catching on fire.


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Fear of closed in places - claustrophobia


Sorry missed that you had that one already !


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Fear of drowning


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

Could I replicate those without having the possibility of someone dying?


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Fear of completing a Halloween project then having nothing to do... gotta be a name for it.


----------



## ldyaleena (Sep 18, 2008)

Not sure if these are common fears but they work for the season.
Coimetrophobia- Fear of cemeteries.
Phasmophobia- Fear of ghosts.
Placophobia- Fear of tombstones
and the worst fear of all: Samhainophobia: Fear of Halloween.


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

Fear through boredom. Interesting concept.


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

The fear of freezing you could use the concept that they used in Saw, Im sorry I dont remember which one may have been 4 or 5. Fear of Drowning you could have someone over a body of water ( a pool or pond) or how about putting someone with water around their head. put it close to their nose but not to close.( again thinking saw) Fear of fire you could make a furnace ( elm street concept) fake a burning house and a person caught in the center. just a few suggestions!


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

My plan was to play off of peoples fears. If their afraid of spiders, put them in the nest and have one lunge out at someone. If it's heights, use mirrors to give the effect of being high. Almost force them to face their fears. Fear of drowning and fire could be very dangerous.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Consider the fear of a freaking out guest! LOL

Critters are always a good choice i.e; snakes, bats, mice, insects... had a friend so freaked by snakes even an obvious rubber one would give him the willies. And bats (classic H-critter) is basically a flying rat. Also people are afraid of cats although not as common as the scurrying critter kinds.


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

I got the whole pests thing (roaches, rats and mice) but I didn't think of bats. Cemetaries ghosts and tombstones fall into the dead and wrotting things category.


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

I think bats are clumped up with pests. I need 1 more good fear and i'm full


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Not-so-sunny-lane said:


> The Burger King "King" creeps me out!


Gotta say it's not quite a phobia but I'm with sunny...the king creeps me out too!! lol

How about agoraphobia, fear of leaving ones own home/public places?


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Fear of commitment? LOL


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Yubney said:


> Fear of commitment? LOL


That should be at the top of the list....along with...


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Dentists...


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Nuns with rulers


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Health Care Reform


----------



## Raven & the Wren Studios (Aug 23, 2009)

Fear of Dolls and Puppets. 

I couldn't find the exit inside an antique doll museum at House at the Rocks, WI. It was truly, truly creepy. They were displayed inside black boxes in dark corridors in dim lighting behind glass and there must have been thousands of dolls of all shapes and sizes just staring at me. 

I would imagine filling a room with dolls and bizarre little toys would be quite effective for a 'phobia' and practical to put together.


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

I think fear of the healthcare bill is just too real. I want them scared, not scarred.
The only thing scary about dentists is the anticipation and if I used nuns people could get insullted and mad.

Lol, fear of childrens toys.


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

So close......


----------



## exquized1 (Feb 12, 2010)

I know a few people that have a fear of latex balloons. Not sue how common it is but out of my friends I know 6 that is scared. Not just a little scare but freeking out scared. Also have a friend scared of fish. fish tanks, toys, even cartoons like nemo. Just a thought.


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

Not-so-sunny-lane said:


> The Burger King "King" creeps me out!





Boo Baby!! said:


> Gotta say it's not quite a phobia but I'm with sunny...the king creeps me out too!! lol




My liege is not creepy. Such blasphemy. 

The closest to the actual term is open or public places but there's a lot more to it. I'm sort of like that when I'm by myself. I don't like how many stare at me, judging me...


----------



## Mr._Skellington (Jan 10, 2010)

What about xenophobia? Fear of people in general. 



On a more serious note, how about fear of natural disasters? Earthquakes, hurricanes, etc.?

It'd probably be tough to pull off. 

*EDIT: Nevermind, just saw that you already had this on the list *


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

trypophobia- The fear of holes

Just imagine lotus pods everywhere, the buzzing of all of those lotus inside of those thousands of holes.









Imagine all of the holes all over you, the buzzing and the vibrating of all the lotus taking refuge in under your skin


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

I'll remember the balloon thing for the clowns. Maybe a shark theme will work.

Well, there is no such thing as thekingophobia but maybe i'll sneek him in some where :{p 

For the open spaces I will need either lots of space or lots of mirrors. Mirrors are expensive.

My ferrets are psychogenic, remember that Mr.Skellington.

I'm going to not go with the many bad puns I can think of right now and just say I don't think that will work. A bunch of little holes and buzzing noices is horror, but it won't work unless there is some terror to go along with it. Oh revenent, I havn't heard you in a while.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

MLuther said:


> I'll remember the balloon thing for the clowns. Maybe a shark theme will work.
> 
> Well, there is no such thing as thekingophobia but maybe i'll sneek him in some where :{p
> 
> ...



Just trying to see if I could freak anyone out, I have a couple of friends who can't go into my garage because of all the pvc on my shelf. They think animals and creatures are hiding in them. So it kinda relates to the unknown.


How about a giant wasp or hornet nest made of paper mache


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

Ya, I have those down under pests. Rats, mice, bats, roaches bla bla bla. There is some real potential for horror there and thin rubber tubes with air running through it to simulate scurrying to add the terror. It's going to be a fun night.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

First off, let me say I've been through a bunch of haunts, including Universal Studios twice and I know many of the tricks, so I have a blast, but rarely do I even get startled. That said, I am claustrophobic and I went through the Dream Reapers haunted house in Chicago and that really freaked me out. Somehow I ended up at the end of the line and at one point got separated from the group. I turned the corner into a hall where suddenly it was pitch dark. As I moved slowly ahead, I ran into something jutting out of the wall on the left (soft, but in my way), so I moved right and another foot or two down the hall was something in my way on the right side, and so it went back and forth and it felt like these obstacles were getting closer and closer together... like the overall width of the hallway was shrinking. In the pitch darkness, I began to honestly think I was going to get stuck and there was no one around to help me. A second later I was out and in the light again... whew!!!

The really weird thing is that after our walk through, they gave a lights-on tour and I didn't see anything like that. I asked one of the actors about that space and he had no idea what I was talking about. So perhaps it was unintentional but in the dark running into things on the left and right made me start to feel like the space was getting narrower and narrower when maybe it really wasn't. I've never felt that way at a haunt. I thought it was a brilliant idea to play on fears rather than obvious scares.

I don't like inflated balloons either. I'm afraid they're going to pop... I must have been traumatized by a balloon as a kid. I think if you had a room with tons of those and you could pop them as the scare would be totally creepy. Like you said, added to a clown room would be awesome!

Good luck,
Nancy


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*burger king*



Not-so-sunny-lane said:


> The Burger King "King" creeps me out!


he terrifies me. so one night while i was working late at the gas station a young man came in of age of18, i said be careful walking home, don't let the boogey man get you. he said boogey man i can handle, but that burger king terrifies me. and so my 3 sisters and i were all sitting around my living room one evening with our kids, and the burger king came on, my sister said, "he's one scary character," and it was unanimously declared. he is just creepy and his commercials are terrifying.
how about the fear of stairs or elevators. the fear of the total dark. the fear of children


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

That's a cool idea assylum. I wanted to enorperate clusaphobia some how and I think that will work out really nicely. 

And now for the 2 most common fears, balloons and the burger king. I'll probably put some balloons in the clown section (yay for coulrophobia!) and I could make a few pop, give a little startle. I could probably also inorperate a burger king scare into somehow as well.
@HalloRenescence, I have fear of the dark but I don't think fear of stairs or elevaters will work. I want groups of people to keep moving. having them stand in a box wold mess with the pace. plus there's not much horror, just terror. I'm thinking of using fear of children. Make a room wit creepy dolls and such, make it a play house, so on and so forth, but I don't know how well that will work.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Fear of being helpless. 

So, a person being strapped to a table about to be tortured really taps that fear.


----------



## Eek (Aug 8, 2009)

Ya know, I never really wanted to go this direction, but I have found a rather large group of people who either don't like or are terrified by clowns...which I am definitely planning on exploiting this year. Muah ha ha ha!!


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

Mr._Skellington said:


> What about xenophobia? Fear of people in general.


Actually xenophobia is defined as "an unreasonable fear or hatred of foreigners or strangers or of that which is foreign or strange."





Biggie said:


> trypophobia- The fear of holes
> 
> Just imagine lotus pods everywhere, the buzzing of all of those lotus inside of those thousands of holes.
> 
> ...


*shudders*

Thank you for turning my attention to this. I have something similar to this but it is not a fear. I just get a bunch of chills and I get real itchy when I see holes or small objects cluttered together like that. But to say I'm fearful of it would be an understatement. If I had to hide in a spot where holes were all over, and my life depended on it, I could stay there for as long as I had to.

*scratches head, arms and back*


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

It looks like honeycomb. I can make honeycomb in the pest area but I can't think of anything to use for horror. If I don't have horror and they're nt afraid of holes then this part would e lost on them.


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

Fear of blood and guts?

Sounds like a cool idea, keep us posted on what you're doing.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Unless I missed it...The fear of being buried alive.


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

How about fear of falling. maybe have tromp loil on the floor that looks like the bottom has fallen out and make it look like they have to walk over a busted up floor or wooden bridge. do up the rest of the room with rope railings if you go with the bridge theme.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I know this was mentioned but a lot of people really are creeped out by creepy puppets and dolls!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

Blood........


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Proctologists...


----------



## bayou reaper (Mar 12, 2005)

I don't know if it's a fear or gross, rotting fruits veggies pumpkins,meats with maggots etc. Make them out of paper mache, but keep a few real rotten ones around for the aroma.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Fear of the unknown. Fear of gore. bridges and tunnels... public speaking is one for me but that doesn't really relate to halloween  Fear of flying. being alone. It would be cool if you had the time and space to isolate someone for a minute with all the action going around them.


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

I've been thinking and have decided to go with a differnt course. (better now than later) You guys have been great. I've gotten plenty of ideas that I'll probably use in the future and some that I plan to implement in this years haunt. I'm using Terras 7 layer's of scare (loads that you can't do? pashaw) I've got a theme (haunted house. The starting place of many haunters) and an artistic direction. I've finished a breif background story. I'll edit and post it here. Then i'll start working on step 2 of 7. You guys have been really great, thanks for all the ideas. 
P.S. I'll be putting a burger king prop in my haunt for fun. make a "spot the king, get double candy" thing.


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

I posted the story here.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

2 years ago we did 'Face your Fears' and I did a duct tape body and than dressed him up as the Burger King with the mask and had him sitting on the couch, he freaked out ALOT of people!!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Also when we did 'Face your Fears' I bought a cool poster that I think was just titled 'Phobias' that had a list of almost all fears, some were suprising.


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

hopefully spirit will have him this year.


----------

